# Spiellogik testen - wie??



## JoLe (7. Okt 2017)

Hallo

Ich bin kein Spieleprogrammierer und so unbedarft in der Materie, dass ich Rat suche, um herauszufinden bei wem ich Rat suchen muss!

Das heißt keinesfalls, dass ich anderweitig auch unbedarft bin. Nein, einfach Profi in einem anderen Fachgebiet.

Meine Frage: Ich habe in meinem Fachgebiet ein kompliziertes Modell (iModeler) entwickelt und möchte das jetzt in eine Spiele-App (Strategiespiel, Simulationsspiel) umwandeln. 

*Wen muss ich nun genau beauftragen:*
Einen Spiele-App-Entwickler? Und gehört es auch zu seinem Job das Modell so lang zu simulieren und die Werte anzupassen, bis das Spiel den Ausgang hat, für den es konzipiert ist? Oder wer ist die korrekte Ansprechperson dafür?

Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe!
John


----------



## JuKu (9. Okt 2017)

Wenn ich die Frage richtig verstehe, solltest du dich entweder an ein Game Studio oder an einen Spiele Entwickler deiner Wahl wenden.
Je nachdem, was seine Leistungen mit einschließt, kann er das alles, oder eben nur einen Teil. Ein Programmierer programmiert, ist aber normalerweise nicht für Game Design oder Grafik zuständig --> du bräuchtest also theoretisch mehrere Personen.


----------



## JoLe (9. Okt 2017)

Vielen Dank für die allgemeine Richtung und die Tipps! Mache mich schlau.


----------

